# Male Mustard Gas with Female Red Half Moon



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Male looks blue/green/black based on lighting.
Introduced female into tank about 3 days before they mated. They had been side by side for a couple of weeks.
They finally mated on Monday afternoon May 10th. 
Drogon tended to the bubble nest until I removed him on Friday.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Lots of tiny babies. I’ll post pictures if and when they get bigger. I’m really hoping for some success


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Lost the entire fry. It was my first attempt at breeding and I learned a lot. Had another fry hatch this week with a different pair and the fry look really good.


----------

